# Youngster Training - Malpas area



## spudgun (5 June 2013)

Hi does anyone know of any good reasonable price trainers to bring my lad on he is a 4 year old gelding and a complete bag of nerves I would also like some road training as he freaks - any recommendations greatly appreciated


----------



## Asha (5 June 2013)

Jonathon Parrot is great for training / backing horses, i dont know if he does road work though. I did use Foxmoss Sport horses once, as they do hack young ones out, they are based in Nantwich. Hope that helps


----------



## LovesCobs (5 June 2013)

I used Gemma in Whitchurch (cant remember her surname off the top if my head) if u want her number I'll PM it to you. She's worth a visit and chat, see if she can do what you want.


----------



## spudgun (5 June 2013)

Hiya yes please could you let me have her tel no - thanks


----------



## Foxford (6 June 2013)

Asha said:



			Jonathon Parrot is great for training / backing horses, i dont know if he does road work though. I did use Foxmoss Sport horses once, as they do hack young ones out, they are based in Nantwich. Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Not a huge fan of JRP I'm afraid. What about that new place in Warrington - Mary Marsh? Don't know them, but a friend went to look and said it was nice.


----------



## spudgun (6 June 2013)

why not JP?


----------



## lyndsayberesford (6 June 2013)

Another vote for Foxmoss! they do lots of road work with young horses which brings on their confidence massively! 

Aileen is fabulous with young horses!


----------



## emmah (6 June 2013)

Bianca Mortimer (was Bairstow) is based in Utkinton, Tarporley. She has broken in all my youngsters, produced them to event and has amazing hacking!  I liked her so much 10 years later I am still with her  PM me is you want her number


----------



## spudgun (6 June 2013)

yes please


----------



## Foxford (7 June 2013)

Is bianca still going, I thought she'd gone on maternity leave, lol! Rachel Thompson is great too but she only teaches now she doesn't have her own place.
OP, I wouldn't post it on an open forum but if you want to know the bones of it you can pm me.


----------



## emmah (7 June 2013)

Foxford said:



			Is bianca still going, I thought she'd gone on maternity leave, lol! Rachel Thompson is great too but she only teaches now she doesn't have her own place.
OP, I wouldn't post it on an open forum but if you want to know the bones of it you can pm me.
		
Click to expand...

Bianca will never stop going I suspect the baby will be in tow  She has a really good head girl who is looking after things for now.


----------



## buddylove (10 June 2013)

My boy is with Aileen at Foxmoss Sports Horses at the moment and is doing great, happily hacking and now doing a bit in the school.


----------



## showjump2003 (16 June 2013)

Another vote for foxmoss


----------

